# Ballast weight with light duty truck



## BD1 (Nov 29, 2013)

How much ballast weight are u using for your light duty truck if you run a steel plow?


----------



## tyreese27 (Aug 15, 2013)

I was also wondering that


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

400 pounds


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

we have 2 Toyota Tacoma's using 6'9" Fisher MM1, we usually have 10 bags of rock salt or 500 lbs.


----------



## Pirate8067 (Dec 1, 2013)

I have a 6 60 lb bags of sand against the tailgate and about 200 lbs of equipment in the back of mine.


----------



## BD1 (Nov 29, 2013)

I was able to fit 11 bags of 60 lb tube sand flat across the bed of the short box. So roughly 660 lbs. , that what Snowdogg also recommended on thee site


----------

